
Camp - beautiful Basecamp iPhone app - Wraecca
http://getcampapp.com/
======
jameswyse
One annoyance with the website:

The row of icons under the title "Keeping it simple. Tools you need and
nothing beyond." are clickable, yet they just take you to the top of the page.
I wasn't expecting that.

------
snaveint
Given the official app has been released for free, why would we pay for this
one?

